# Annapolis Naval Base 6/7 with pics



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

I caught 13 keeper croakers and 2 white perch at night on shrimp off of the seawall by the "civilian" boats next to the barge. A few of the croakers were roughly 13", and a few 11" or so, the rest were at least 9" (of course). I did have we quite a few throwbacks as well. I also caught a pan-sized white perch another nice one at 10". I'm told there is some deep water but couldn't find it. BTW, I had no hits on alewives except crabs.









Sink full of croakers.









The biggest 4. The next 3 were close in size.









Comparison if the big and smaller croakers.









The full catch.









10" white perch.

I have more pics but I hope this will suffice.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice catch.


----------



## Pinoy44 (Oct 6, 2009)

Good hull there


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice work Kam. Cut bait in the Severn gets tore up by crabs. At some point something will hit it. Especially when blues come in.


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you all.


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

Boy were they tasty!


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## skunk bait (Apr 19, 2010)

Great catch, is Annapolis like NAS PAX where you need an ID card to get on?


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

skunk bait said:


> Great catch, is Annapolis like NAS PAX where you need an ID card to get on?


Yes


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

I think I'm going to head back out there shortly.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Gotta good fish fry goin on there.


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Dr Fish (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow! Great catch and report.


----------



## ILOVECROAKER (Apr 23, 2012)

Where are you fishing at on Annapolis base.. i got a government id. Not trying to be packed at Jonas green nor go all the way to PAX. Could you share this with a fellow croaker lover?


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

Along the seawall around the back near the civilian boats on stilts by the barge. I don't cross over the water BTW.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

PM me - More spots to fish than you know of on the Naval Base. I work there...

Sandcrab


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Sandcrab said:


> PM me - More spots to fish than you know of on the Naval Base. I work there...
> 
> Sandcrab


True, there are several nice areas. Some legal and some not  I like the place down at the very back of the base past the old lodging bldg that looks empty now and spooky... There are some good spots by the MWR center also. One of the off limit spots is near the old office bldgs that are empty now. There are some deep water spots that they used for boat repairs that hold good fish. If you go there you best be careful.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Talapia said:


> One of the off limit spots is near the old office bldgs that are empty now. There are some deep water spots that they used for boat repairs that hold good fish. If you go there you best be careful.


*That's where I work and they patrol there ALL THE TIME!* Signs are posted "No Trespassing" so be forewarned. I caught a guy fishing there Monday and advised him that not only do the base police patrol the area - the DNR guys patrol there too. Not worth the headache... 

Sandcrab

PS - He was catching white perch on bloodworms...


----------



## eighthave (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah, military guys on those types of patrols aren't known for their jovial sense of humor, either. If it's like around some places where I work, they don't want you there because there could be live ordnance around - buried, underwater, etc.


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

If anyone can share good legal spots, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Sandcrab said:


> *That's where I work and they patrol there ALL THE TIME!* Signs are posted "No Trespassing" so be forewarned. I caught a guy fishing there Monday and advised him that not only do the base police patrol the area - the DNR guys patrol there too. Not worth the headache...
> 
> Sandcrab
> 
> PS - He was catching white perch on bloodworms...


I don't have any idea what you are talking about...I am sure that this conversation never actually happened. LOL


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Kam said:


> If anyone can share good legal spots, it would be greatly appreciated.


I just gave you 2 great legal spots on the base...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Sandcrab said:


> *That's where I work and they patrol there ALL THE TIME!* Signs are posted "No Trespassing" so be forewarned. I caught a guy fishing there Monday and advised him that not only do the base police patrol the area - the DNR guys patrol there too. Not worth the headache...
> 
> Sandcrab
> 
> PS - He was catching white perch on bloodworms...


Why in the world would he use BWs there? If the perch are in all you need are spinners. You can catch all you want.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

eighthave said:


> Yeah, military guys on those types of patrols aren't known for their jovial sense of humor, either. If it's like around some places where I work, they don't want you there because there could be live ordnance around - buried, underwater, etc.


Na, not at this place. They are doing construction and some of the bldgs are just old as dirt.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Talapia said:


> I just gave you 2 great legal spots on the base...


There are no* "Legal places*" to fish on base -* If you do not have an ID card, you cannot fish there.* The base is not like PAX where anyone can get on. The entire base is posted NO TRESSPASSING...

Sandcrab


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Sandcrab said:


> There are no* "Legal places*" to fish on base -* If you do not have an ID card, you cannot fish there.* The base is not like PAX where anyone can get on. The entire base is posted NO TRESSPASSING...
> 
> Sandcrab


Sandcrab...he has base access...read the first post. BTW you need an ID to fish PAX also or an escort the same as the Navy Academy Base. For those who have access there are a lot of very nice fishing spots. The MWR on base there actually rents fishing boats. The MWR is very small about the size of an outdoor snack stand.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I also forgot to add that the base mini-mart sells BW. Even though I don't think you need them. Artificials are king when the pan fish are in.


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

Talapia said:


> Sandcrab...he has base access...read the first post. BTW you need an ID to fish PAX also or an escort the same as the Navy Academy Base. For those who have access there are a lot of very nice fishing spots. The MWR on base there actually rents fishing boats. The MWR is very small about the size of an outdoor snack stand.


I never knew they rented boats. The MWR building is that two story building in the back area where the civilian boats are and they have that floating dock right?

I gotta take some time during the day to explore because I'm not following the description of the good spots.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Kam, 

Yes, that is the area. They have a cleaning station there also. I think they sell fishing licenses there but I am not sure though. That seawall right there is a great place for White Perch. I usually bounce my spinners off the submerged boulders about 10 - 20 feet out.


----------



## skunk bait (Apr 19, 2010)

There are some places like where the sailboats are that they allow people to fish and other places around there that say no trespassing. I stayed near the boat launch by the sail boats. On other parts of Annapolis they police will not let people fish. Easy way to find out is to ask the officers.


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

Do you need a military ID or just Government ID?


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

Windrift00 said:


> Do you need a military ID or just Government ID?


Either will do.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

They also have or at least had a nice little fishing pier on base for fishing and crabbing. I have not been there in years so I do not know if it is still there. But as you come on base, if you go past the mini-mart you would turn right at the first intersection before base housing and there is a road that winds down to the water.


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

Talapia said:


> They also have or at least had a nice little fishing pier on base for fishing and crabbing. I have not been there in years so I do not know if it is still there. But as you come on base, if you go past the mini-mart you would turn right at the first intersection before base housing and there is a road that winds down to the water.


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

KAM,

PM sent

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Kam said:


> Awesome! Thanks!


I was there the other day and did not go down to where the pier used to be. Last year the pier was destroyed by storms. So unless they have rebuilt it, it's gone. I'll check the next time I go to work...

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Talapia said:


> I also forgot to add that the base mini-mart sells BW. Even though I don't think you need them. Artificials are king when the pan fish are in.


Base mini-mart is no longer. They moved all the contents to the Main Exchange...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Sandcrab said:


> Base mini-mart is no longer. They moved all the contents to the Main Exchange...


Ahhh too bad. I think I heard they were building a new exchange there. Can you confirm?


----------

